# Antisocial Tetra??



## SophieThomas (Oct 13, 2009)

A week ago we introduced three long-finned black skirt tetras into our tank which is in the process of cycling. All the fish in the tank are happy, healthy, and very active except for one of the tetras which seems to actually hide from the other two.

My initial reaction was that it seemed he was stressed from all the jostling around so I figured he would just perk up over the week. He hasn't so I though maybe he's just a fifth wheel and needs a few more friends so I picked up another three. Now, the five are schooling and he is actually hiding in the pleco cave (the pleco seems pretty chill about the whole thing). 

A few days ago I noticed that he had signs of being nipped at. Is he perhaps being bullied? I suspect that the two other original tetras are a male/female that have paired up (one is quite large and growing and the other is smaller with a wider anal fin with serious fin nip). Is it possible that the male from the pair is chasing the third away? What can we do to make the isolated one more comfortable?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

6 is the absolute minimum you should keep. Tetras and Danios are schooling fish who chase and nip each other to establish a primitive social order. Adding a few more to the group will not affect the bioload too much, and will divide the attention of the tetras doing the nipping.


----------



## SophieThomas (Oct 13, 2009)

That's what I suspected when I purchased the three but when I discussing it with the shopkeep he was saying that three is the minimum and I shouldn't add more than that to a tank that is cycling. 

Since then (over the last two weeks) I have noticed that even with the 8 danios, pleco, and now the tetras (the first 3 were added a week ago and the second 3 today) are not stressing the tank but rather seem to aid the cycling process with their introduction of ammonia. I'm glad to hear that I haven't made a silly mistake adding another three  I hope my little antisocial one will be okay!!


----------



## SophieThomas (Oct 13, 2009)

So my antisocial tetra is still as antisocial as ever. He hides behind the roots and rock with the pleco and will not school with the other 5. He even eats the pleco food instead of going after the flakes. What could be wrong with him? Or, does he really just have a solitary personality?


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I suppose he might just be a loner? It can't be impossible..


----------



## SophieThomas (Oct 13, 2009)

willieturnip said:


> I suppose he might just be a loner? It can't be impossible..


 
I'm going to go with that. There doesn't seem to be anything physically wrong and the tank is healthy. He must just like to be alone.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

SophieThomas said:


> I'm going to go with that. There doesn't seem to be anything physically wrong and the tank is healthy. He must just like to be alone.


 
Whoa sweet! An abbotsfordian! I'm actually from Maple Ridge!

For future reference, never go with the word of a LFS. Unless they happen to Aquatic Addictions ^^. in a small enough school, it is possible for some fish to be bullied and outcast. Perhaps this is the case. Can't hurt to add one more.


----------



## SophieThomas (Oct 13, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> Whoa sweet! An abbotsfordian! I'm actually from Maple Ridge!
> 
> For future reference, never go with the word of a LFS. Unless they happen to Aquatic Addictions ^^. in a small enough school, it is possible for some fish to be bullied and outcast. Perhaps this is the case. Can't hurt to add one more.


 
Well heya! :-D 

I started with three and added another three when i realized he seemed to be an outcast. I do suspect that initially he was being a little picked on for sure. He started off with beautiful fins and they're certainly a little tattered now. The details of it is that the original other two are a female and a male and the male seems to be a little dominant. When the other three were added I hoped he would partner up with one of them but now the five of them have formed a perfect little group.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Aww... poor lil guy! At least he has a pleco to keep him company


----------



## SophieThomas (Oct 13, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> Aww... poor lil guy! At least he has a pleco to keep him company


lol yah. It's actually pretty cute. The pleco chases everyone else away from his food but this one tetra:lol: Taking that into consideration perhaps I should just be happy he has a friend. I guess it doesn't have to be other tetras.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

I had a similar problem with Black Phantom tetras, 3 males/2 females. One of the females was very aggressive to all the others, and the second female was showing outcast behavior like yours. before I could decide what to do about it she suffered a mysterious death. Seems a bit Cichlid-ish for what were supposed to be non-aggressive fish.

But then I'm all about peaceful tanks, which is why I have pygmy cories and shrimp...:lol:


----------



## SophieThomas (Oct 13, 2009)

MikeyG said:


> I had a similar problem with Black Phantom tetras, 3 males/2 females. One of the females was very aggressive to all the others, and the second female was showing outcast behavior like yours. before I could decide what to do about it she suffered a mysterious death. Seems a bit Cichlid-ish for what were supposed to be non-aggressive fish.
> 
> But then I'm all about peaceful tanks, which is why I have pygmy cories and shrimp...:lol:


I actually got the fish for my peaceful tank but so much for that :-( Well, they seem happy now that the one has decided he's better off with the pleco. Only thing is that the pleco will be moving to a bigger tank soon and I'm not sure about moving the tetra around with him in case the pleco gets territorial in the new tank.


----------

